# Carpenters Apiaries Queens



## NCbeek (Mar 23, 2011)

Great experience with Mr. Carpenter. He called me the week he was going to ship just to see if I was ready. I'm glad he did. We were about to go from the mid 70's to the 20's that week. So he shipped them the next week when it warmed back up again. Didn't seem to bother him. I had them in three days. I have to say, these have been some really good queens so far. I have never gotten more than two supers per hive which is normal for my area. The colonies under the 5 new queens are already in the third super and probably have a month to go. Also very well mannered colonies. Needless to say, I am impressed.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Great to know. I want to split my production hives after the flow with Carpenter queens.


----------



## NCbeek (Mar 23, 2011)

Make sure you e-mail or call to get on his list.


----------



## 4chicks (May 27, 2012)

NCbeek, I was wondering what your opinion is of these Carpenter Queens 4 months later. I am a few counties north of you and I am considering trying to get a few of their Queens this spring.


----------



## NCbeek (Mar 23, 2011)

It's been a year since I purchased these queens. All but one made it through the cold it seems and are building up nicely. I waited around till I was too late to get any this year or I certainly would.


----------



## TrooperGirl (May 27, 2019)

Do you happen to have a update on your carpenter Apiaries Queens. How well do they winter in colder climates
?


----------

